# My training log



## Diesel59 (Dec 3, 2022)

I've been enjoying browsing the training logs on here, and it inspired me to start doing one. Was going to start a log for 2023 but figured there's no reason to wait until the new year.

 I've taken the last couple of weeks mostly off from the gym, now I'm looking to get back into going 4-5 times per week starting today with chest and Monday with legs.

*My basic stats.*
Age: 31
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 195
Bodyfat Percentage: 15-17% range

I'd like to build lean body mass this winter and gain strength along with it. I've always progressed slowly when it comes to strength. Keeping a log can help me to monitor my progress.


----------



## Yano (Dec 3, 2022)

Right on man logs are great things. I've gotten so much help through mine since starting it , I would be hard pressed to list all the things ive received help with and learned through it.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 4, 2022)

12/3/22: Chest



Flat Dumbbell Bench Press
15x50s
12x70s
8x80s
4x90s
3x90s


Incline Dumbbell Bench
12x50s
5x65s
4x70s
8x50s


Incline Dumbbell Flys
10x25s
12x30s
8x30s


Hammer Strength Plate-Loaded Bench Press
12x90
5x160
5x160
10x90


Pin-Loaded Fly Machine
20x100
12x145
10x170
10x185
5x200
15x100

Not a bad workout running on 4.5 hours of sleep and having worked 8 hours. I started to run out of steam quickly though. 90s are the heaviest dumbbells I've benched, but the other couple times I did it I got between 6-10 reps and didn't match that this time. Hoping to bench 100 pound dumbbells in the next couple months. 






Yano said:


> Right on man logs are great things. I've gotten so much help through mine since starting it , I would be hard pressed to list all the things ive received help with and learned through it.



That's part of what I'm hoping to achieve too. Definitely open and hoping for any tips and criticisms that can help me get bigger and stronger.


----------



## eazy (Dec 4, 2022)

post a pic please


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> post a pic please


I'll post upper body for now. I'm a bit bloated because I just ate a lot of carbs after the workout. 

I have the unfortunate issue of collecting fat on my chest before my stomach. I guess it's a genetic thing. I assume I need to lose body fat everywhere to cure that issue.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

12/5: Legs



Cybex Leg Extension

20x100
12x140
8x150
6x160


Icarian "Super Squat" Plate Loaded Machine 

Back Squat Style
10x180
10x 270
8x320
6x340
4x360


Front Squat Style
10x270
6x320
8x180


Cybex Seated Calf
15x45
15x80
8x105
12x105
8x115
7x115


Plate Loaded Leg Press

12x180
10x360
4x450
3x450
8x270
5x270

Standing Calf Raise Machine

12x140
8x180
8x200


Icarian Hamstring Machine

8x25
6x40
6x40
5x40
6x25 



I was feeling kind of tired and sluggish walking into the gym, but felt better as the workout went along. This may or may not have been caused by a very attractive Latina with a big booty also doing legs tonight. 😂

*I didn't quite hit the heaviest of weights or reps on any particular exercise, but I had the best volume I've had on a leg day in quite some time. I plan to hit legs again on Saturday. *


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

12/6: Back and Biceps


Icarian T-Bar Machine
10x45
10x90
5x90


Hammer Strength Plate-Loaded Iso-Row Machine
(Sides done separately)
15x45
15x80
8x105
6x105


Cybex Back Extension Machine 
12x90
15x115
15x130
15x100




Preacher Curls w/Fat Bar
15x35
15x45
8x65
6x65
9x65
2x65


Cybex Arm Curl Machine
15x50
10x70
8x50


Cybex Pulldown Machine 
10x100
10x125
8x125 


This workout felt a little disappointing. My upper back finally stopped hurting from going too heavy a few weeks ago, but I still decided to avoid free weight back exercises or anything too heavy.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 9, 2022)

12/8: Chest & Shoulders

Dumbbell Bench Press
12x55s
10x70s
6x90s
2x95s 
2x95s
7x80s
10x55s

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
7x45s
8x45s
6x45s

Free Motion Fly Machine
15x50
12x50
6x60

Standing Military Press
10x55
10x65
6x75
5x75
3x65

Elliptical Machine
10 minutes at medium-slow pace

This was my first time ever attempting to bench the 95s. On one hand, it was a little disappointing to only get two reps on both attempts. On the other hand, at least I didn't fail to get them up.


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

How are your macros setup?


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> How are your macros setup?


I need to track that better. It's something I'm not good at. 

My main focus is to eat enough protein. I try for 150-200 grams per day, usually getting a bar and shake in to supplement that. I eat carbs throughout the day to build up energy. I usually feel strongest on an evening workout when I've had carbs throughout the day. But I try not go over 200 grams in a single day. 

Back in 2019, I went super low carb and higher in fats. Lots of red meat. I was much leaner but was not making any strength progress.

What's the easiest way to more accurately track macros?


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> What's the easiest way to more accurately track macros?


Free version of my fitness pal and food scale from Amazon.

You might consider 200p, 60f, 255c
For the daily macro goal.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> What's the easiest way to more accurately track macros?


If being able to scan barcodes and have it enter food is a feature that you want, then you might want to check out cronometer. It's free to use, including the barcode scanner function.

MyFitnessPal is another option, but as of October they have taken away the barcode scanning function from the free version of the app.

A food scale is of course essential regardless of which app you use.


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

Send0 said:


> cronometer


As a 3000 day MFP user I just can't do it, I've tried twice now.

MFP also took away the personal blog. I had logged every training session since 2015 there.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> As a 3000 day MFP user I just can't do it, I've tried twice now.
> 
> MFP also took away the personal blog. I had logged every training session since 2015 there.


Yeah, the interface is odd.

I actually pay for MFP, because I'm a chump. I keep telling myself every year I'm going to move over to cronometer but I never do. Maybe next year will be the year I succeed 😂


----------



## CJ (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> What's the easiest way to more accurately track macros?


Easiest and accurate aren't the same thing. 

Easiest is probably using your hand as a measurement tool. 

Most accurate is tracking by weight and/or volume.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> Free version of my fitness pal and food scale from Amazon.
> 
> You might consider 200p, 60f, 255c
> For the daily macro goal.


Thanks for the recommendation. Those macros seem doable for me. Probably not too far off what I'm eating a lot of days, but I need to track it to make sure. 


Send0 said:


> If being able to scan barcodes and have it enter food is a feature that you want, then you might want to check out cronometer. It's free to use, including the barcode scanner function.
> 
> MyFitnessPal is another option, but as of October they have taken away the barcode scanning function from the free version of the app.
> 
> A food scale is of course essential regardless of which app you use.


Thank you, I appreciate it. I'm going to download that app and start using it. Scanning barcodes would be a huge help, and I understand a food scale would be the only way to truly measure out things like chicken breasts. 


CJ said:


> Easiest and accurate aren't the same thing.
> 
> Easiest is probably using your hand as a measurement tool.
> 
> Most accurate is tracking by weight and/or volume.


I suppose accuracy is definitely more important than ease. Measuring by hand is probably what I'm close to because I think in terns of food size rather than weight/volume which I need to change.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 10, 2022)

Is your goal to loose fat or build muscle at this stage?


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Is your goal to loose fat or build muscle at this stage?


Right now I'd say to build muscle with minimal fat gain.


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Right now I'd say to build muscle with minimal fat gain.


The challenge with this strategy is building muscle requires purposeful overeating, which adds body fat

For me the best thing to do is get lean as possible before I begin the overeating.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)

eazy said:


> The challenge with this strategy is building muscle requires purposeful overeating, which adds body fat
> 
> For me the best thing to do is get lean as possible before I begin the overeating.


I've thought about that too. 

One problem I have is that I can easily get "skinny" but not "lean." When the gyms were closed in 2020, I actually dropped all the way from 203 to 178 over a period of about 4 months. I just walked outside for exercise that summer. But I didn't look lean, I just looked like a scrawny guy who didn't lift at all.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 11, 2022)

12/10: Legs


Icarian "Super Squat" Plate Loaded Machine
(Back Squat Style)
12x90
10x180
10x270
8x320
4x370
3x370


Leg Press
(Included the sled weight this time around)
12x298
8x478
3x568
2x568


Cybex Seated Calf Raise Machine
15x45
10x90
8x115
10x90
10x45


Icarian Hamstring Machine
6x30
6x40
5x40
6x25

A shorter leg workout today thanks to the lame ass weekend hours.

I decided to jump right in on the old Icarian machine. This gym is closing down next week and unfortunately my favorite machine is likely to disappear with it. I'll try to hit legs there one more time before it closes.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 11, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I've thought about that too.
> 
> One problem I have is that I can easily get "skinny" but not "lean." When the gyms were closed in 2020, I actually dropped all the way from 203 to 178 over a period of about 4 months. I just walked outside for exercise that summer. But I didn't look lean, I just looked like a scrawny guy who didn't lift at all.


I've done this twice now and each time i've done it, I haven't been training. I go into a deficit, loose "weight", but it seems like half of the scale weight that comes off is muscle. You have to tighten your diet and training up. Now I set up a diet where I'm getting ALL of my micros in and I eat enough protein and train hard four days a week, and I'm getting lean. Right now I'm 10 lbs heavier that my all time low, and I am starting to see upper abs coming in. The two times I was skinny fat, I was no where near this level of body fat. 

Don't waste your time. If you are going to do it, go all in and make sure you do it correctly.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> I've done this twice now and each time i've done it, I haven't been training. I go into a deficit, loose "weight", but it seems like half of the scale weight that comes off is muscle. You have to tighten your diet and training up. Now I set up a diet where I'm getting ALL of my micros in and I eat enough protein and train hard four days a week, and I'm getting lean. Right now I'm 10 lbs heavier that my all time low, and I am starting to see upper abs coming in. The two times I was skinny fat, I was no where near this level of body fat.
> 
> Don't waste your time. If you are going to do it, go all in and make sure you do it correctly.


Thanks for the advice. Good to know I'm not the only one with that kind of experience. I guess guys with this genetic makeup have to be extra careful to see any results at all.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 11, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Good to know I'm not the only one with that kind of experience. I guess guys with this genetic makeup have to be extra careful to see any results at all.


No bro, my point was you're not special. You just don't know how to loose fat. Neither did I. Do it correctly instead of what you've been doing.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> No bro, my point was you're not special. You just don't know how to loose fat. Neither did I. Do it correctly instead of what you've been doing.


Point taken. I've been too careless with my nutrition. Perhaps I spent too long in the mindset of the 145 pound guy I was when I started.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 13, 2022)

12/13: Back

Icarian Iso-Row Machine
(Sides done separately)
15x45
10x80
6x105
6x105


Dumbbell Row
10x55s
10x75s
5x85s
5x85s
10x55s


Cybex Back Extension Machine
15x90
15x120
8x150
10x120


Cybex Pulldown Machine
12x100
10x125
8x125
8x90


Hammer Strength Plate-Loaded Shrug Machine
15x90
10x160
12x160
8x160
10x90


I liked this back workout better than last week's. No pain at all in my upper back which has me feeling good about going heavier next time.


Today is my first day with cronometer; I thank @Send0 for that recommendation. I'm going to start posting daily nutrition the way @eazy does.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 13, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> 12/13: Back
> 
> Icarian Iso-Row Machine
> (Sides done separately)
> ...


Another thing I like about Cronometer is it seems more focused (last I checked, been years) on micro nutrients than my fitness pal. I like to keep that in check as well, but don’t worry too much starting out. Just be aware of it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Another thing I like about Cronometer is it seems more focused (last I checked, been years) on micro nutrients than my fitness pal. I like to keep that in check as well, but don’t worry too much starting out. Just be aware of it.


Definitely excellent at micronutrients, blows other apps out of the water in that regard


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)

Food for 12/13

2200 calories
192g protein 
160g carbs
108g fat


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 14, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Food for 12/13
> 
> 2200 calories
> 192g protein
> ...


Why so much fat?


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)

Oakley6575 said:


> Why so much fat?


Steak and eggs for breakfast accounted for well over a third of that. These first few days are definitely a learning experience but I'm enjoying it.

How much fat do you go for in a day?


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> How much fat do you go for in a day?


.3 times your body weight in grams


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> .3 times your body weight in grams


Alright, so for me that would be around 58 grams. 

I'm going to cook a lot of chicken tomorrow; should make it a lot easier to keep that number down.


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Alright, so for me that would be around 58 grams.
> 
> I'm going to cook a lot of chicken tomorrow; should make it a lot easier to keep that number down.








						My training log
					

I've been enjoying browsing the training logs on here, and it inspired me to start doing one. Was going to start a log for 2023 but figured there's no reason to wait until the new year.   I've taken the last couple of weeks mostly off from the gym, now I'm looking to get back into going 4-5...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Alright, so for me that would be around 58 grams.
> 
> I'm going to cook a lot of chicken tomorrow; should make it a lot easier to keep that number down.


While it’s individual, if you have no hardcore goal and have no issues with digestion, feeling sluggish and getting in healthy fats like you’re talking about, I see no issues with the fat intake. As long as you have enough carbs to fuel good workouts, and enough protein to recover, I tend to think the individual is good too to go, let fats and carbs fill in themselves. Fat and carbs can be used to manipulate appetite, and that’s just up to you.

Long way for me to say it’s individual and you’ll have to play around with it. Note energy levels through the day, gym performance and progression, digestion, and hunger. Note how often you do or don’t get hungry,
And if it applies for Your current goals, and what goals could it Apply for, if any.


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> While it’s individual, if you have no hardcore goal and have no issues with digestion, feeling sluggish and getting in healthy fats like you’re talking about, I see no issues with the fat intake. As long as you have enough carbs to fuel good workouts, and enough protein to recover, I tend to think the individual is good too to go, let fats and carbs fill in themselves. Fat and carbs can be used to manipulate appetite, and that’s just up to you.
> 
> Long way for me to say it’s individual and you’ll have to play around with it. Note energy levels through the day, gym performance and progression, digestion, and hunger. Note how often you do or don’t get hungry,
> And if it applies for Your current goals, and what goals could it Apply for, if any.


you see his pic?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> you see his pic?


I have not. Got enough of his own endogenous fat production?


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I have not.


he ate his fat in advance. he should focus on his protein intake, keep the fat low.






						My training log
					

I've been enjoying browsing the training logs on here, and it inspired me to start doing one. Was going to start a log for 2023 but figured there's no reason to wait until the new year.   I've taken the last couple of weeks mostly off from the gym, now I'm looking to get back into going 4-5...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## eazy (Dec 14, 2022)

@Diesel59 

forgive me for talking about you like you're not standing here.

when a person eats fat it is the only macro that can be stored on a body without the body having to go through a metabolically expensive process. in your mouth straight to your love handles, and lower back.

it is almost impossible to store consumed protein as fat on a body. 

if you are not lean, needs to be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 14, 2022)

I don’t mean any disrespect by my comment just fyi @Diesel59


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> While it’s individual, if you have no hardcore goal and have no issues with digestion, feeling sluggish and getting in healthy fats like you’re talking about, I see no issues with the fat intake. As long as you have enough carbs to fuel good workouts, and enough protein to recover, I tend to think the individual is good too to go, let fats and carbs fill in themselves. Fat and carbs can be used to manipulate appetite, and that’s just up to you.
> 
> Long way for me to say it’s individual and you’ll have to play around with it. Note energy levels through the day, gym performance and progression, digestion, and hunger. Note how often you do or don’t get hungry,
> And if it applies for Your current goals, and what goals could it Apply for, if any.


Back in 2019, I found that I lost fat while eating a low carb, higher fat diet. I usually just ate carbs in my post workout meal and that was it. But I also found it impossible to gain muscle or strength while in that state. 


eazy said:


> @Diesel59
> 
> forgive me for talking about you like you're not standing here.
> 
> ...


I never thought about it like that. But it makes a lot of sense. I suppose it should be obvious given that it's in the name "FAT" lol. 

I'll roll primarily with the chicken breasts to keep the fat lower from now on. Using cronometer has shown me that a lot of protein snacks/supplements have way more fat that I would have imagined. 


Reader591 said:


> I don’t mean any disrespect by my comment just fyi @Diesel59


None taken at all. I appreciate you taking the time to comment in my thread.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Dec 15, 2022)

When you are eating that few of calories, there is no reason to eat 100+ grams of fat. Almost half your caloric intake for the day is through fat. I'd much rather push protein and carbs first. Essential fatty acids are much lower than everyone tells you.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 15, 2022)

@Oakley6575 I definitely see what you mean. That's one good thing about this app...I can keep myself in check with how quickly the fat adds up throughout the day. I never considered the high fat content in things like peanut butter, protein drinks and protein bars. That really put me at a much higher number than I expected.

Most people who have talked to me about the importance of "essential fatty acids" have been people on a keto diet.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 15, 2022)

Food for 12/14
2578 calories
198g protein
237g carbs
90g fat

Tomorrow I'll work on meal prep and cutting the fat down moving forward.


----------



## Yano (Dec 15, 2022)

Big  thing to remember about fat is , its ready to store. Carbs n Protein have to be broken down and sorted out ,, when were over weight our body gets fats and says ,, well shit lets store this for when we need it later .. and just packs it away on a shelf. So trying to keep your fats as low as is healthy and raising your proteins will help ya lose jelly.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

A lot of good advice in here from good brothers. Keep grinding diesel, trial and error is how we find our sweet spots. You’re doing great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 15, 2022)

@IronSoul I appreciate it man. The advice I'm getting here really has me on the right track, instead of just going at things aimlessly.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @IronSoul I appreciate it man. The advice I'm getting here really has me on the right track, instead of just going at things aimlessly.



I’m glad it is man. It really sucks to feel like you’re busting your ass, adhering to a plan, and spinning wheels. Reach out any time if I can help with anything. A lot of knowledgeable people here. Between you and all of us, we can get you where you’re going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Back in 2019, I found that I lost fat while eating a low carb, higher fat diet. I usually just ate carbs in my post workout meal and that was it. But I also found it impossible to gain muscle or strength while in that state.
> 
> I never thought about it like that. But it makes a lot of sense. I suppose it should be obvious given that it's in the name "FAT" lol.
> 
> ...


I found the same when on a ketoish diet. I ended up moderate fat, very low carb, and high protein. I also did a lot of fasting, and some protein fasting like Eazy does. Now I prefer to fast and refeed, when I get deeper into a cut.

For me, it’s way easier to say I’m just not gonna eat, vs eating .82 bananas, .71 bagels, and 3 almonds with exactly 37/64ths of a pound chicken breast. Now fasting may not be a good idea if you have a past of disordered eating.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 16, 2022)

12/15: Legs

Cybex Leg Extension Machine
15x100
10x140
10x155
7x170
6x170

Icarian Super Squat Plate Loaded Machine
(Back Squat Style)
10x180
10x280
10x330

(Front Squat Style)
10x330
5x350
5x180

Cybex Seated Calf Raise Machine
20x45
12x80
10x105
6x130
6x130
10x105
12x80

Icarian Hamstring Machine
8x30
6x40
5x40
8x25

Cardio - one Mile Elliptical Machine 


This was my last day with the Icarian machine thanks to the gym closing down. I wanted to push for 400 but i had some soreness in my right hip and figured I'd listen to my body. Still did pretty good I suppose. I'm definitely going to miss that machine.


Food For 12/15
2,580 Calories
261g carbs
249g protein
50g fat

Cooked food today and easily hit my protein goal while getting the fat way down.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 17, 2022)

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Chest
15x90
10x160
8x180
8x180


Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Shoulder
12x100
5x150
5x150
10x100


Dumbbell Bench Press
10x50s
8x75s
3x90s
FAILx90s
10x50s


Military Press
10x45
10x55
6x75
6x75
7x45

Pec Dec
20x90
12x120
10x120


Damn the gym was busy today. I'm going to miss the old one. Dumbbell Bench didn't go so well today but perhaps that's because I did that other shit first (only due to the massive crowd in the dumbbells area). I might have to look into other places to work out.


Food for 12/16
2,327 calories
227g protein
213g carbs
57g fat


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 18, 2022)

12/17: Back 

Dumbbell Row
12x55s
10x75s
8x85s
5x90s
5x90s


Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Low Row 
(sides done separately)
12x45
8x90
5x115
7x90


Dumbbell Shrugs
10x60s
10x80s
6x90s


Hammer Strength Shrug Machine
15x115
10x165
6x205*
6x205*
10x115

*205 is the most I've done on the shrug machine. Seeing as I got 6 reps, I can try for a little more weight next time.

This workout took place in 45 minutes. I was in a rush with the gym closing. Not much I could do about that but I got a decent session in. I somehow felt stronger than yesterday despite only sleeping for 4 hours.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 18, 2022)

Food for 12/17
2,724 calories
279g carbs
200g protein
88g fat

Super long day today, ate my first meal around 5am and last at 10pm.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

12/19: Legs


Cybex Standing Calf Raise Machine
15x150
10x200
10x200
6x225
8x170


Hammer Strength Hack Press
12x200
10x290
8x310
6x310
7x290
12x200


Hip Abduction
15x75
15x100
 8x120
8x120
12x75


Precor Glute Isolator
(sides done separately)
12x40
10x60
12x60

Cardio: 1 mile on elliptical machine


I used what was available for me in an overcrowded gym. I liked the hack Press more than I thought I would, though not as much as the Icarian machine. I'm definitely not going to be able to rely on this facility at this time of day moving forward. Tomorrow will be chest much earlier in the day.


----------



## eazy (Dec 20, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> overcrowded gym


going to get worse, then better.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> going to get worse, then better.


Sadly you're right. Closing a gym right before New Years was a bad idea. I actually have a free membership to this place, but it's tempting to sign up somewhere else with more space and equipment.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> going to get worse, then better.


Oh it is. Can’t wait.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

@Reader591 What kind of gym do you go to? Is it a smaller facility?


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @Reader591 What kind of gym do you go to? Is it a smaller facility?


It is smaller, but not Tiney. The room you normally see me in is their old CrossFit room. Less people in there, I like it more


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> It is smaller, but not Tiney. The room you normally see me in is their old CrossFit room. Less people in there, I like it more


Having a room like that is definitely a plus. Maybe I should try utilizing the classroom when it's empty.

I go to a hole in the wall type gym. I like the equipment but it's not big enough for the influx of people from the other location. At least gyms like LA Fitness are prepared for a crowd.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Having a room like that is definitely a plus. Maybe I should try utilizing the classroom when it's empty.
> 
> I go to a hole in the wall type gym. I like the equipment but it's not big enough for the influx of people from the other location. At least gyms like LA Fitness are prepared for a crowd.


Sure, maybe, but I’ve been to
Little gyms and big health clubs. They both can’t handle the crowds everywhere I’ve been. Not at prime time.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

Food for 12/19
2,563 calories
268g protein
192g carbs
59g fat


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

12/20: chest

Dumbbell Bench
15x55s
10x80s
6x90s
4x90s
3x90s


Incline Dumbbell Bench
10x55s
4x70s
5x60s


Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Bench
12x90
6x180
5x180
10x90


Free Motion Fly Machine
12x50
8x60
6x60
12x40


Cable Pulldown
12x35
10x50
8x50
10x35


The reps didn't come as easily as I wanted with the 90 pound dumbbells, so I didn't make the leap to 95s.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

Looks like You’re getting stronger on the DB none the less. Good work!


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)

@Reader591 Thank you! I appreciate it. The strength is definitely improving slowly but surely. Hoping to continue improving.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 21, 2022)

Food for 12/20
2,588 calories
254g carbs
246g protein
58g fat


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> going to get worse, then better.


Yep, not looking forward to January 1st


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

Food for 12/21 
2,288 calories
212g protein
194g carbs
68g fat


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

12/22: Back & Arms

Dumbbell Row
12x65s
10x80s
6x90s
5x90s
8x65s

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Low Row
(Sides done separately)
10x45
8x90
5x125*
7x90

Hammer Strength Shrug Machine
15x115
10x205
5x275*
8x205

Preacher Curls w Fat Bar
20x35
10x55
10x55
10x45

The reps aren't where I want them to be yet but these are both new highs for me on these respective machines. 

Pretty decent workout today. Had to leave the gym to eat my meal and get ready for work so it was a bit abbreviated but still my favorite back workout since I started this log.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 22, 2022)

Yo man, are you trying to lose fat since calories seem low even for maintenance?

Good for not buying in to new years resolution, it rarely works and is an excuse for most people for the most part.

Keep on grinding and with time your goals will be achieved, just be patient and don't forget to live your life too outside the gym. Set backs are always gonna happen, you can plan perfectly, but we are not machines just humans, so we sometimes fail.

What I like to do after each unplanned slip off is to write it down how to make it better next time and instead of punishing myself, I rather refine my approach and move on. Also listen to people (not toxic ones) they are the first to notice the changes for better or worse especially when it comes to visual changes. Sometimes you might be disappointed in yourself, but actually you made a lot of positive progress. Keep up the work.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Yo man, are you trying to lose fat since calories seem low even for maintenance?
> 
> Good for not buying in to new years resolution, it rarely works and is an excuse for most people for the most part.
> 
> ...


Yeah, based on the advice and reaction I got here I figured it was best to focus on fat loss for now. I do want to build a bigger physique long term, but figure it's better to get the fat under control before anything else. The people here have been very helpful with that.

I didn't want to wait until New Years especially with my gym situation. If I'm able to lose some fat while also getting a little stronger, I'll consider this a productive winter. 

Thanks for the encouragement. 👍 I appreciate it. You're absolutely right about life outside of the gym. My buddies like to gather to watch sports every few weeks and order a bunch of unhealthy foods. They're not as passionate about the gym, but they're my best friends either way. I'll just try not to go overboard with it. I'm trying to spend time with this girl I like while she's on break, and thankfully she wants to hit the gym and work out together. I'll see if it happens, and if it does it'll put me in a situation where I'm forced to do some much needed cardio. 😂

So far I haven't encountered anyone being toxic. Just constructive advice. I don't have a thin skin especially when I'm not happy with my progress either. But you're right it's better to put a positive spin on our shortcomings.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 22, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Yeah, based on the advice and reaction I got here I figured it was best to focus on fat loss for now. I do want to build a bigger physique long term, but figure it's better to get the fat under control before anything else. The people here have been very helpful with that.
> 
> I didn't want to wait until New Years especially with my gym situation. If I'm able to lose some fat while also getting a little stronger, I'll consider this a productive winter.
> 
> ...


Awesome, it's all about balance in life, even Arnold had balanced life, relationships outside the gym.

Don't worry too much about it a true 15% even up to 20% is not fat, I'd say right at around 15-16% you start to look athletic and way leaner and fitter than majority of people.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Awesome, it's all about balance in life, even Arnold had balanced life, relationships outside the gym.
> 
> Don't worry too much about it a true 15% even up to 20% is not fat, I'd say right at around 15-16% you start to look athletic and way leaner and fitter than majority of people.
> 
> View attachment 33257


I personally like the 13-17% body fat. Doesn’t look as cool in a posed pic, but with some muscle mass, I think it
Looks best and most healthy in person.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 22, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I personally like the 13-17% body fat. Doesn’t look as cool in a posed pic, but with some muscle mass, I think it
> Looks best and most healthy in person.


I agree, chasing the golden number 10 is ridiculous for most men.

If you ever watch Sean Nalewanyj, he's a cool dude and perhaps a natty, but his knowledge and sensibility is on another level!


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> I agree, chasing the golden number 10 is ridiculous for most men.
> 
> If you ever watch Sean Nalewanyj, he's a cool dude and perhaps a natty, but his knowledge and sensibility is on another level!


I’ve never seen his stuff before. Yea 10 can be a fun goal, and for some they may naturally be able to maintain it better. But for me, my face looked rough, I looked kinda sick. I was very close to 10% once, and even though right now I’m on the heavy side of where I’d like to sit, I don’t see myself going much past a true 12-13% any time soon. Plus, the more mass you have, the more you can get away with and actually look better at slightly higher BF…….. but on the flip side, you can get away with being leaner too.


----------



## lukiss96 (Dec 22, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I’ve never seen his stuff before. Yea 10 can be a fun goal, and for some they may naturally be able to maintain it better. But for me, my face looked rough, I looked kinda sick. I was very close to 10% once, and even though right now I’m on the heavy side of where I’d like to sit, I don’t see myself going much past a true 12-13% any time soon. Plus, the more mass you have, the more you can get away with and actually look better at slightly higher BF…….. but on the flip side, you can get away with being leaner too.


Exactly, it is genetics that will make it easy or hard as hell. I once read that genetics set optimal body fat % for individuals, meaning that for some people it is 15% where their face look most attractive to the opposite sex (sexually available healthy girls) while others need to go as low as 8%. So in the end some people at true 10% might have death face (I predict myself) while others look good and others need 12-15% to achieve the best looking chiseled face. In my experience whenever I go below 12% I feel like dead man walking, while 12-14% is my optimal.

Btw, you should check his vids he talks real things, no bs that's why he's not popular.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 22, 2022)

lukiss96 said:


> Exactly, it is genetics that will make it easy or hard as hell. I once read that genetics set optimal body fat % for individuals, meaning that for some people it is 15% where their face look most attractive to the opposite sex (sexually available healthy girls) while others need to go as low as 8%. So in the end some people at true 10% might have death face (I predict myself) while others look good and others need 12-15% to achieve the best looking chiseled face. In my experience whenever I go below 12% I feel like dead man walking, while 12-14% is my optimal.
> 
> Btw, you should check his vids he talks real things, no bs that's why he's not popular.


I’ll check him out.

Funny thing is, I actually felt ok at 10%. Not as good at a little higher BF, but ok.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 23, 2022)

Food for 12/22
2,449 calories
260g protein
177g carbs
65g fat


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

12/29: Weak 


Decline Barbell Bench
10x135
8x155
6x155

Barbell Bench 
10x135
3x185
2x185

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Bench Press
15x90
6x180
6x180
10x90

Military Press
12x55
5x75
8x60
5x60

Cardio: 1/2 mile steep incline power walk


I started feeling sick on the 23rd, and had an illness that had me basically glued to my bed for all of Christmas Eve. I started feeling somewhat better on Christmas Day, and a little better each day since. I'm still not 100 percent, but I decided to hit the gym anyway.

I hadn't tried barbell bench in ages, dedicating my focus to the dumbbells. Today was a humbling experience.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> 12/29: Weak
> 
> 
> Decline Barbell Bench
> ...


Good to see you’re resting up. Training while sick doesn’t do you any good. Getting in there as you’re getting better and taking it easy is good to get back into it. Don’t be too hard. Good work.

The dumbbell bench will carry over to your barbell bench, just give your CNS a chance to adapt. It shouldn’t take long.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Good to see you’re resting up. Training while sick doesn’t do you any good. Getting in there as you’re getting better and taking it easy is good to get back into it. Don’t be too hard. Good work.
> 
> The dumbbell bench will carry over to your barbell bench, just give your CNS a chance to adapt. It shouldn’t take long.


Thank you. I agree with you about training while sick. I almost didn't go today, but decided to just go in there and see what I could do. I know the sickness was going to sap my strength to some degree.

That makes sense about strength carrying over. I'd like to start doing both on a regular basis, and hopefully getting stronger on both over time. I feel like I'm knocking on the door of being able to bench 100 pound dumbbells, but my barbell bench feels pretty broken.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)

12/30: Back

Cybex Back Extension Machine
15x90
12x115
12x130
Lost count x 90


Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Low Row
12x45
10x80
8x90
8x90
8x80


Cybex Pulldown Machine
10x100
10x125
8x140
5x150
10x115


Hammer Strength Shrug Machine
15x115
10x205
4x275**
10x205

Another "meh" type of workout but I felt I was hitting my stride towards the end. The crowd continues to be an issue; just an endless crowd of young kids in the dumbbells area. I have some basic standard weights at home and it might be time to start using them more often. 

On a funny note, I realize the fat screamer at my gym bears a resemblance to Tom Platz. I now think of him in my mind as Fat Platz, inspired by @Send0 and the Fat Ronnie Coleman at his gym. I'm 99 percent sure it was him who absolutely dirty bombed the men's room with the foulest smelling shit I've encountered in a long time. 🤢


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 1, 2023)

Food for 12/31 (Rest Day)
2,115 calories
208g carbs
157g protein
63g fat

Over half of those calories were eaten in the last 5 hours. The appetite just wasn't there throughout the day. I didn't have my usual IsoPure drink (40g protein with no carbs or fats). But it feels damn good to be tracking again.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)

1/1: Legs

I worked out with a girl I like so I didn't log the way I usually do. I can assure you the workout kicked my ass. Did some new things and lots of volume. I also did 1.5 miles of cardio.

Food for 1/1
2,078 calories
205g protein
145g carbs
50g fat

Still not the biggest appetite, which has been a thing since I got sick. But I hit my protein goal.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)

1/2: Chest & Core
I worked out with the girl again so I left my phone in the locker. Came to the humbling realization that my core strength is garbage, but it felt good to do new exercises on the same day as normal chest stuff.


Food for 1/2
2,750 calories
270g carbs
222g protein
65g fats

The hunger really kicked in today. I'm really feeling like my normal self again.


----------



## Yano (Jan 3, 2023)

Right on man , just got all caught up here again , damn notices turn themselves on and off like a house wife watching soap operas ...


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)

Yano said:


> Right on man , just got all caught up here again , damn notices turn themselves on and off like a house wife watching soap operas ...


Thank you. Things are definitely starting to improve for me now. And I've noticed that too. I'll get alerts for people's logs after they've already posted several times.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)

1/3: Back

Dumbbell Row
12x55s
10x80s
6x90s
6x90s

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Low Row
10x45
8x80
6x115

Hammer Strength Shrug Machine
15x115
10x205
5x275
8x205

Cybex Pulldown Machine
10x100
6x130
6x140

Cardio: one mile on Elliptical Machine


This workout took place in 45 minutes, so I had shorter rests between sets. Felt pretty good.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 4, 2023)

Food for 1/3
2,445 calories
251g carbs
210g protein
53g fat


----------



## blundig (Jan 4, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> 12/3/22: Chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestion, do the more specific and targeted exercise, namely flyes, before presses.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 4, 2023)

blundig said:


> Suggestion, do the more specific and targeted exercise, namely flyes, before presses.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that out next time. What is the main benefit of doing it that way?


----------



## blundig (Jan 5, 2023)

I find that if I focus just on the pecs first with flys, without the tricep and shoulder help of a press, I get a deeper pump once I'm done. I hit the pecs directly with the flys and then can continue to hit them, even though they are pre-fatigued, with the help of the compound muscles in the presses.   If your primary goal in this realm is to get stronger in the bench press for its own sake, then don't take my suggestion.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 5, 2023)

Food for 1/4 (Rest Day)
2,117 calories
210g protein
165g carbs
62g fats


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 6, 2023)

Food for 1/5 (Rest Day)
2,136 calories
211g carbs
190g protein
58g fats

Didn't really intend for today to be another rest day, but my body had other plans. This was my first day off after working 6 days straight, and I ended up taking a really long nap.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try that out next time. What is the main benefit of doing it that way?


If your goal is to become stronger, then pre-fatiguing muscle with isolation exercises is counter productive. However, if you only are chasing the pump then perhaps that's one way to do it.

For real benefit which will help you gain more strength and target more chest while working on balancing both sides evenly is DB's. Isolation exercises _might _be needed if you have a lagging muscle.

However, if strength is the main goal which I assume you are interested in becoming stronger and maybe using it in the future (meet/comp) or whatever. Barbells are a must.

In my opinion in any case, first you need to become strong at compound/basic exercises so you will build a strength and muscular base and then focus more in to the details by expanding or switching exercises for your needs.

I use this as a measuring stick, https://strengthlevel.com/. If you hit intermediate level you're pretty good. Advanced is pretty self explanatory and elite is just well elite.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 6, 2023)

lukiss96 said:


> If your goal is to become stronger, then pre-fatiguing muscle with isolation exercises is counter productive. However, if you only are chasing the pump then perhaps that's one way to do it.
> 
> For real benefit which will help you gain more strength and target more chest while working on balancing both sides evenly is DB's. Isolation exercises _might _be needed if you have a lagging muscle.
> 
> ...


I've always struggled with the barbell bench. Even when I was doing it consistently, I never benched more than 205 without help from a spotter. 

I'm scoring as a novice on this link, which sounds about right. 😂 I've seen plenty of newcomers who quickly surpass my bench. 

I've found dumbbells easier to progress with for whatever reason. I'm hoping to hit full sets with 95s soon, and going for 100s during the spring. That being said, I still want to get better with the barbell as well. Maybe two chest days per week is the way to go?


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I've always struggled with the barbell bench. Even when I was doing it consistently, I never benched more than 205 without help from a spotter.
> 
> I'm scoring as a novice on this link, which sounds about right. 😂 I've seen plenty of newcomers who quickly surpass my bench.
> 
> I've found dumbbells easier to progress with for whatever reason. I'm hoping to hit full sets with 95s soon, and going for 100s during the spring. That being said, I still want to get better with the barbell as well. Maybe two chest days per week is the way to go?


Tell you what man, bench was most difficult exercise and I too couldn't progress, I was sad from the first moment boys outbenched me in back in school...

Long story short now it is my strongest lift of them all!!

I decided long ago to make it personal with this exercise and his name is bench fucking press, I got angry every time he kicked my ass and so things started to turn around...

Now we still fight from time to time, but he knows it ain't no walk in the park like it was 10 years ago.


____________________________________________

Here's the thing, drop the weight on the barbell and focus on improving your form by watching this video.






You might want to adjust your volume if you want to do chest 2x a week. But generally the more frequently you do said exercise the better you will become at it, not only strength matters, but your body's ability to learn the skill, technique and pattern itself.

I advise you to start benching twice per week and make it your primary exercise if you want to improve at it.

Hardest exercise requires most effort, but delivers the least results, it's your ability to embrace the suck and push through, giving all you have and never giving up. Once you can put yourself in to this mindset, anything is possible. Good luck and if you have any more questions, I'm always here willing to talk and help, also you can PM me anytime.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 6, 2023)

@lukiss96  Thanks for all of the input, man. I truly appreciate it. I enjoy your outlook on the bench and how you made it go from something difficult to being your best lift. 

This video is really helpful. I'm guilty of at least a couple of these mistakes, and I'll probably find I have a couple others in guilty of once I actually get under the bar. Going light with a "reset" mentality on my bench sounds like a great way for me to start over and get things rolling the right way this time around.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 7, 2023)

1/6: Back & Biceps
I did some different arm workouts than normal. I tried dumbbell curls and hammer curls, and even though the weight was low my arms are on fire (in a good way). This comes after ages of only doing preacher curls and machines. I also went all out on cardio today, totalling 45 minutes. I'm starting to feel the fat coming off.


Food for 1/6
2,302 calories
220g carbs
200g protein
53g fat


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 8, 2023)

1/7: Chest

Dumbbell Bench
15x55s
10x70s
6x85s
4x85s

Barbell Bench Press
10x135
4x155
5x155
5x135
I did this not for reps or weight, but to really focus in on my form. I'll slowly add weight over time. Hopefully I'll eventually hit my stride and start adding weight faster. 

Hammer Strength Flat Bench Machine
10x108
5x158
6x158

Free Motion Fly Machine
10x50
15x50
10x50


Food for 1/7
2,317 calories
288g carbs
161g protein
53g fats

Today was a rough day. Couldn't sleep much last night, had a crazy day at work and went to the gym feeling pretty gassed. My body was craving carbs all day. But I mostly refrained from any real junk food, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Diesel59 (Tuesday at 6:59 AM)

1/9: Legs
I didn't log exactly what I did because I worked out with the same girl again. It went pretty well and my legs are feeling sore in all the right places.

Food for 1/9
2,187 calories
249g carbs
159g protein
53g fats

I had a cheat day on Sunday and had a bowl from chipotle. Needless to say my stomach has been abnormal ever since. It made it difficult to eat anything today. Hopefully that will be over by tomorrow.


----------



## Diesel59 (Wednesday at 5:44 AM)

1/10: Shoulders/Triceps
3 sets side lateral raises
3 sets front lateral raises
3 sets standing shoulder press
3 sets shrugs
3 sets skull crushers
3 sets tricep pushdown
3 sets Matrix tricep machine
30 minutes cardio

Food for 1/10
2,281 calories
240g protein
172g carbs
57g fats

No complaints today. Felt like a solid day in and out of the gym.


----------



## Diesel59 (Thursday at 6:46 AM)

Food for 1/11 (Long Day)
2,361 calories
200g protein 
191g carbs
79g fats

It's a "rest" day but I was out and about from around 9am until close to 1am. I worked two shifts and visited family in-between. Got a bit dirty with what I ate but was at least able to keep things relatively close to my targets.


----------



## Diesel59 (Friday at 5:03 AM)

Food for 1/12 (Rest Day)
2000 calories
179g carbs
179g protein
54g fats


----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 1:07 AM)

1/13: Chest

Dumbbell Bench
15x50s
10x70s
8x85s
4x95s
2x95s

This is my new max for dumbbell bench. I got about 3/4ths of the way to a 5th rep before having to drop them. I know 4-5 reps isn't much but it felt like my first "real" set with the 95s.


Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Bench Press
15x90
10x160
8x160

Free motion Fly Machine
15x50
10x60
10x50
10x40

Cardio: 15 minutes on elliptical machine 

Not the longest workout today but my chest feels damn good.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Yesterday at 1:51 AM)

Diesel59 said:


> I know 4-5 reps isn't much but it felt like my first "real" set with the 95s.


And he's humble.

Well done.


----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 2:09 AM)

turkey_sandwich said:


> And he's humble.
> 
> Well done.


Thanks. I try to be. 😂 

Trying to be like @PZT and sling around triple digit dumbbells. But I've got a ways to go lol.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Yesterday at 2:15 AM)

Diesel59 said:


> I've got a ways to go


Or 5lbs


----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 3:35 AM)

Food for 1/13
2,280 calories
269g carbs
192g protein
43g fats


----------



## PZT (Yesterday at 3:47 AM)

Well done. I’m have to force myself lighter next go. Unless some sauce kicks in lol


----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 3:54 AM)

PZT said:


> Well done. I’m have to force myself lighter next go. Unless some sauce kicks in lol


Thank you. Lighter for you will still be heavy for most people. 😂


----------



## Diesel59 (Today at 12:15 AM)

1/14: Back & Arms

Dumbbell Row
12x65s
10x80s
5x95s
5x95s

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Low Row
(Sides done separately)
10x45
8x90
8x90

Preacher Curls w/ Fat Bar 
20x35
8x65
8x65

Hammer Strength Shrug Machine
15x115
12x205
5x295
4x295
8x205

Cybex Curl Machine
15x50
10x60
10x40

The green ones are new bests for me. I really enjoyed this workout, despite having to get it done in about 50 minutes due to the gym closing. Because of that...no cardio today.


----------



## PZT (Today at 12:28 AM)

Seems like you are in the funniest times of lifting. Enjoy man!


----------



## Diesel59 (Today at 12:35 AM)

PZT said:


> Seems like you are in the funniest times of lifting. Enjoy man!


Thank you. 😅 I'm definitely enjoying it. Has me hopeful that I'll progress even more with strength in the future when I go on a caloric surplus.


----------



## PZT (Today at 12:39 AM)

26-29 was my time but I also primarily did arm wrestling between 31-34. That would have been the best though because I maintain 90% of my big three during that time with no real powerlifting training.


----------



## Diesel59 (Today at 12:51 AM)

I'm in the 31-34 range right now. Going to be 32 this year, though in my mind I feel 10 years younger. I've been a late bloomer with everything...didn't even touch a weight until I was 23. 

What age did you start lifting?


----------



## PZT (Today at 2:07 AM)

Diesel59 said:


> I'm in the 31-34 range right now. Going to be 32 this year, though in my mind I feel 10 years younger. I've been a late bloomer with everything...didn't even touch a weight until I was 23.
> 
> What age did you start lifting?


Got real serious at 21 to 30, then competed in arm wrestling till 34. 36 now and e be rushing is falling apart haha.


----------



## Diesel59 (Today at 4:43 AM)

Food for 1/14
2,389 calories
276g carbs
187g protein
57g fats

Time for me to order some protein powder. Relying on bars and RTD shakes to supplement my chicken/fish/beef intake is too difficult. Carb intake is inconsistent but I'm keeping fats under control. Sometimes I work long hours and don't sleep enough, and the carbs help.


----------

